# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Γενέθλια nautilia.gr >  11 Xρόνια nautilia.gr

## Maroulis Nikos

11 χρόνια πέρασαν από την ημέρα που τα nautilia.gr ξεκίνησε το ταξίδι του στην ψηφιακή θάλασσα του internet.και σήμερα γιορτάζει τα γενέθλια του. Στόχοι μας ήταν να ενώσουμε κάτω από την ίδια στέγη, ανθρώπους με αγάπη για τα πλοία και για κάθε δραστηριότητα γύρω από τη θάλασσα, αλά και να δημιουργήσουμε μια μεγάλη "τράπεζα" δεδομένων και πληροφοριών για όλα τα πλοία, όλων των τύπων και κατηγοριών, ιστορικών αλλά και εν ενεργεία. Πληροφορίες για λιμάνια όλου του κόσμου αλλά και για θέματα που αφορούν τους ναυτικούς και τη ζωή στο πλοίο. Και το πετύχαμε. Το nautilia.gr σε πολύ σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα έγινε το μεγαλύτερο ναυτιλιακό forum συζήτησης και ανταλλαγής απόψεων και πληροφοριών στην Ελλάδα. Στη συνέχεια προστέθηκε και το portal του nautilia.gr με καθημερινή, έγκαιρη και έγκυρη ενημέρωση για ότι σημαντικό συμβαίνει στην Ελληνική και διεθνή ναυτιλιακή βιομηχανία. Όλα αυτά τα χρόνια με την αγάπη και τη στήριξη σας αναδείξατε και καταστήσατε το forum ως το μεγαλύτερο ναυτιλιακό forum στην Ελλάδα αλλά και συνολικά το nautilia.gr ως μία από τις κορυφαίες ναυτιλιακές ενημερωτικές ιστοσελίδες καθώς βρίσκεται σταθερά μέσα στις πρώτες 3 σε επισκεψιμότητα ναυτιλιακές ιστοσελίδες στην Ελλάδα. Το πιο σημαντικό όμως για εμάς είναι πως το nautilia.gr έγινε η μεγαλύτερη θαλασσινή παρέα, και αυτό το οφείλει σε όλους εσάς. Το nautilia.gr όμως ανανεώνεται και συνεχίζει με ακόμα μεγαλύτερη δυναμική την πορεία του προς το μέλλον. Με πληρέστερη και πιο στοχευόμενη ενημέρωση, πιο εύκολη πλοήγηση και νέες δυνατότητες για τους χρήστες. Σας ευχαριστούμε για την αγάπη, την εμπιστοσύνη και τη στήριξη σας αυτά τα 11 χρόνια. Το ταξίδι μας συνεχίζεται..

----------


## giorgos....

11 χρόνια μαζί.. δεν είναι και λίγα έ; Σε κάνουν να αισθάνεσαι το nautilia.gr σαν κάτι δικό σου, αγαπημένο, που σε κάνει να ξεφεύγεις από την καθημερινότητα και να ταξιδεύεις..
 Η μεγαλύτερη θαλασσινή παρέα συνεχίζει το ταξίδι της και ο καπετάν Νικόλας κρατάει γερά το τιμόνι.

----------


## fotis

Καλή χρονιά και χρόνια πολλά στο Nautilia και σε όλους τους συντελεστές του για την υπέροχη παρουσίαση των θεμάτων που άπτονται της Ναυτιλίας γενικότερα εντός και εκτός των Ελληνικών συνόρων. Ας είναι καλοτάξιδο, χιλιόχρονο και πάντα δημιουργικό!!

----------


## kalypso

Χρόνια πολλά,χρονια δημιουργικά,χρονια καλοτάξιδα...
ευχομαι να μας συντροφεύει για πολλα χρονια ακομα,να μας ενημερώνει,και να μας πληροφορεί...
σε αυτους τους δύσκολους καιρούς που βιώνουμε ολοι μας ευχομαι καλη δύναμη στους ανθρωπους που κρατάνε στην κορυφή της ναυτιλιακής ενημέρωσης το μεγαλύτερο και εγκυρότερο portal της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας....
Σας ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## Costas_Papoutsis

Χρόνια πολλά nautilia.gr και να συνεχίσεις όπως μέχρι τώρα!!!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Αυτό που κάνει το αγαπημένο μας Nautilia ιδιαίτερο και ταυτόχρονα ξεχωριστό είναι το γεγονός ότι δεν πρόκειται για μια άψυχη ιστοσελίδα του διαδικτύου, όπου κάποιος απλά ενημερώνεται για τα τεκταινόμενα γύρω απ' το χώρο της ναυτιλίας. Είναι κάτι πολύ παραπάνω! Είναι το "σπίτι" στο οποίο στεγάζονται όλοι οι απανταχού καραβολάτρες! Είναι το καταφύγιο για όλους όσους έχουν τρέλα με το θαλασσινό στοιχείο! Είναι το μέσο για να λάβεις πραγματική γνώση, να βουτήξεις στην ιστορία του παρελθόντος, να κάνεις ταξίδια νοερά, αλλά κι όμορφες φιλίες! To Nautilia είναι κάτι δικό μας!

Εύχομαι Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους μας! Μακάρι το ταξίδι να μην πάψει ούτε στιγμή!

----------


## maria korre

> 11 χρόνια πέρασαν από την ημέρα που τα nautilia.gr ξεκίνησε το ταξίδι του στην ψηφιακή θάλασσα του internet.και σήμερα γιορτάζει τα γενέθλια του. Στόχοι μας ήταν να ενώσουμε κάτω από την ίδια στέγη, ανθρώπους με αγάπη για τα πλοία και για κάθε δραστηριότητα γύρω από τη θάλασσα, αλά και να δημιουργήσουμε μια μεγάλη "τράπεζα" δεδομένων και πληροφοριών για όλα τα πλοία, όλων των τύπων και κατηγοριών, ιστορικών αλλά και εν ενεργεία. Πληροφορίες για λιμάνια όλου του κόσμου αλλά και για θέματα που αφορούν τους ναυτικούς και τη ζωή στο πλοίο. Και το πετύχαμε. Το nautilia.gr σε πολύ σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα έγινε το μεγαλύτερο ναυτιλιακό forum συζήτησης και ανταλλαγής απόψεων και πληροφοριών στην Ελλάδα. Στη συνέχεια προστέθηκε και το portal του nautilia.gr με καθημερινή, έγκαιρη και έγκυρη ενημέρωση για ότι σημαντικό συμβαίνει στην Ελληνική και διεθνή ναυτιλιακή βιομηχανία. Όλα αυτά τα χρόνια με την αγάπη και τη στήριξη σας αναδείξατε και καταστήσατε το forum ως το μεγαλύτερο ναυτιλιακό forum στην Ελλάδα αλλά και συνολικά το nautilia.gr ως μία από τις κορυφαίες ναυτιλιακές ενημερωτικές ιστοσελίδες καθώς βρίσκεται σταθερά μέσα στις πρώτες 3 σε επισκεψιμότητα ναυτιλιακές ιστοσελίδες στην Ελλάδα. Το πιο σημαντικό όμως για εμάς είναι πως το nautilia.gr έγινε η μεγαλύτερη θαλασσινή παρέα, και αυτό το οφείλει σε όλους εσάς. Το nautilia.gr όμως ανανεώνεται και συνεχίζει με ακόμα μεγαλύτερη δυναμική την πορεία του προς το μέλλον. Με πληρέστερη και πιο στοχευόμενη ενημέρωση, πιο εύκολη πλοήγηση και νέες δυνατότητες για τους χρήστες. Σας ευχαριστούμε για την αγάπη, την εμπιστοσύνη και τη στήριξη σας αυτά τα 11 χρόνια. Το ταξίδι μας συνεχίζεται..


Εμείς ευχαριστούμε το δημιουργό και τους συντελεστές του nautilia.gr, γιατί μας ανοίγουν δίαυλο επικοινωνίας, γνώσεων και ταξιδεμάτων σε τόπους και χρόνους!!!
Χρόνια πολλά με ατέλειωτα ταξίδια!

----------


## aprovatianos

Χρονια πολλα στο ναυτιλια!! Καλη χρονια σε ολους τους φιλους!!

----------


## nektarios15

Χρόνια Πολλά στο nautilia ευχαριστούμε για το ταξίδι, εύχομαι να είμαστε όλοι μας όρθιοι να ταξιδεύουμε για πολλά χρόνια ακόμα!!!

----------


## andria salamis

χρόνια πολλά Nautilia.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Χρόνια Πολλά και συνεχίζουμε..............

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Χρονια Πολλα Nautilia !!!

----------


## manolisfissas

Χρόνια Πολλά στο NAUTILIA.GR και να συνεχίσει ακάθεκτο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Χρονια Πολλα nautilia.gr!!!  Παντα στα ταξιδια σου να εχεις ηρεμες θαλασσες!!!_

----------


## SteliosK

11 χρόνια και το ταξίδι συνεχίζεται..Χρόνια πολλά nautilia.gr

----------


## Zthemelina

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ NAUTILIA.GR
ΚΑΛΟΤΑΞΙΔΟ
 :Single Eye:

----------


## avvachrist

_ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ_ αγαπημένο *nautilia.gr*!!! Συνέχισε να μας ταξιδεύεις όπως κάνεις τόσα χρόνια που σε ακολουθούμε...

----------


## Apostolos

Βγάλαμε άσπρα μαλλιά από τότε που πρωτοξεκινήσαμε το μεγάλο ταξίδι μας. Ίσως τελευταία να έχει χαθεί η αίγλη του τότε αλλα πιστεύω στο νέο αιμα που θα συνεχίσει την μεγάλη πορεία του forum. Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα σε όλους σας!

----------

